# what do you think



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Buzz is a great looking boy in my book.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I'm no help on the technical side, but he sure is handsome.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Buzz is very handsome, he looks great!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Why are you afraid to ask?! He's Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I think he's gorgeous


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

We'll I'll have to agree with all of you! lol Thanks for the input. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Handsome boy you have there.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He looks mighty fine to me! Very handsome indeed.


----------

